# Woodduck's post #134 from: I want to learn non tonal theory?



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> Mahlerian said:
> 
> 
> > You see, I don't care for question-begging arguments. I prefer to make sure that my conclusion stays at the end rather than sandwiching it in the middle and hoping nobody notices.
> ...


----------

